# New Beretta Question?



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

I have decided to Put my everyday carry firearm in the showcase it belongs in ,its a Colt Detective 38 Special 1973 about 3 months ago I pulled it from the safe and started to carry it but Its just in to good of shape for the abuse it will take to carry day in and day out so I have decided on the Beretta PX 4 and was wondering if anyone carries a full size IWB, I have held the Compact which is just a hair to small ,I like a full grip with no danglin pinky.and the sub-compact is a No way.I do not know if the larger capacity magazine would give me the extra space but I gripped the 15+1 mag and it was too small.looking foward to meeting everyone..appreciate any input,Here's My 38 Thats going back in the case,its a perfect C&C firearm better than most of the new ones they manufacture now,Colt had it right ,I just want to keep it looking like it does now..


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a px4 storm, full size and I love it.


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

You ,both, have chosen an exceptional,& reliable pistol. Px-4 storm is so far above the others in good design and fine aesthetics...... IMHO


----------



## tiogariverrat (Oct 29, 2011)

I carry the full size PX4 9 in a Cross Breed IWB Holster. I'm 5' 10" and 185.

Roy


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Ratpacker said:


> You ,both, have chosen an exceptional,& reliable pistol. Px-4 storm is so far above the others in good design and fine aesthetics...... IMHO


Would you agree that the px4 in 9mm is probably the best fun on the market right now?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm a semi-auto guy (note my forum name), but, given the specific choice you postulate, I'd go with the Colt and a couple of speedloaders.

A well-made gun needs to be used. Otherwise, it might feel insulted.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm a semi-auto guy (note my forum name), but, given the specific choice you postulate, I'd go with the Colt and a couple of speedloaders.
> 
> A well-made gun needs to be used. Otherwise, it might feel insulted.


Steve, whats your favorite man cannon of all time?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Steve, whats your favorite man cannon of all time?


I have to tell you that I strongly object to the term "man cannon."
My objection has two parts:
*1.* The term has definite sexual connotations. I do not conflate my sexuality with my shooting. My manhood is not tied up in the relative power of the guns that I use, but rather in the level of satisfaction that I have always been able to deliver to the female of the species. If there is someone who believes that owning a big and powerful gun makes him "more of a man," then I think him a fool.
*2.* The term also makes shooting trivial, converting it from a serious endeavor into something foolish and playful. I fear people who do not see shooting as a serious matter, because such an attitude breeds negligent discharges and harmful accidents.
I ask you, therefore, not to use the term "man cannon" when addressing me, ever again.

The answer to your question, assuming that you are indeed writing about my choice in guns, is the Colt's Government Model .45, otherwise known as the M1911A1. (You didn't know?)
It cannot only be a "man cannon," because it is Jean's favorite as well. As things are going now, she can outshoot me with it. But she carries either a Kel-Tec P3AT in .380 ACP, or a S&W Airweight Bodyguard in .38 Special, because the 1911 is too large for her to conveniently conceal. In that matter, the P3AT seems to be winning.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

I aggre with you Steve 100% percent I've seen small frame Men buy 44 Mag 454 Causell & even the 500 S&W Magnum I ask them why do you need a gun that big they said it make me feel like a man I tell them I would feel like a man with a S&W model 10 38 Special if that all I had they say well your a big guy which I am 6.00 feet tall 320 pounds any way I tell them it not a gun that make you a man you have to make yourself a man because no matter how big the gun is your still just a weak man holding a big gun if you don't stand up for yourself & by the way a 1911A1 is my choice of gun as well .


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have to tell you that I strongly object to the term "man cannon."
> My objection has two parts:
> *1.* The term has definite sexual connotations. I do not conflate my sexuality with my shooting. My manhood is not tied up in the relative power of the guns that I use, but rather in the level of satisfaction that I have always been able to deliver to the female of the species. If there is someone who believes that owning a big and powerful gun makes him "more of a man," then I think him a fool.
> *2.* The term also makes shooting trivial, converting it from a serious endeavor into something foolish and playful. I fear people who do not see shooting as a serious matter, because such an attitude breeds negligent discharges and harmful accidents.
> ...


However steve if you looked at the numbers, it is a fact that men own many more guns than women. It's definitely more a "guy" thing to own guns. Not always but alot of the time.

I mean, you probably envision a group of guys and talking shop about guns.

I'm sure there are girl clubs around the world, but they're probably a rarity. Confirm or deny?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Men are more "into" guns than women?
Yes, probably.
Men are more involved with mechanical devices than are women.

However, that seems to be changing.
More and more, women are getting "into" self defense, even though it involves a mechanical device.

In Jean's case, it's partly related to her background as a dancer.
She sees defensive shooting as a kind of "practical choreography," with the added benefit of self-defense utility.
Also, she feels more comfortable in our, um, _loaded_ home, if she knows how to control and make safe every one of our firearms.

Still, none of that justifies the use of such terms as "man cannon."
Don't use it.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Steve, what do you call it? A slang term if you will.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Steve, what do you call it? A slang term if you will.


Pistol or Revolver or Rifle or Shotgun or Carbine or Musket or Machine Gun or Submachine-Gun
Gun (only occasionally, since "gun" is an artillery term not normally used for small arms)
Handgun or Long-Gun
Firearm
Weapon (only occasionally, since it is so general a term)

You could also call a pistol a "hand cannon," which is an archaic term best applied to anything .44 Magnum or larger.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Well I think theres where "man cannon" spawned from. It spawned from "hand cannon". It's a little more robust of a term. I actually have quite a few friends who call i "man cannon". But if it offends you, I'll try and refrain when your in a thread.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Laguy, you have been using that ridiculous term for quite some time. Women have told you on this forum that it is offensive. Does using this term help to elevate your testosterone? Increase your level of machismo? It makes you sound like an idiot who shouldn't be allowed near a weapon. My wife has shot a deer with my SW .460. She loves to shoot. I get the idea from your use of that ridiculous term that you couldn't even hold that revolver up long enough to take aim. Much less the cajones to pull the trigger on a true big bore handgun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Well I think theres where "man cannon" spawned from. It spawned from "hand cannon". It's a little more robust of a term. I actually have quite a few friends who call i "man cannon". But if it offends you, I'll try and refrain when your in a thread.


How about you just stop using it period. Pretty sure I've told you that before and this will be the last time I tell you.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Men are more "into" guns than women?
> Yes, probably. Men are more involved with mechanical devices than are women.
> However, that seems to be changing.


For "some" women, it changed quite a long time ago.
My girlfriend has a pilot's license. AND, an A & E certification (Airframe & Engine). She has two "CCW" weapons. A Ruger LCP and a Ruger LCR.
And, she has ATF Class 3's for a couple of her "favorites". A Ruger Mark II with a suppressor. And M1 Carbine with select fire. THAT is a trip !
Way back when, she quit an office job, because she had more fun working in the machine shop. And, yes, she is still very much "a girl". :mrgreen:



Steve M1911A1 said:


> More and more, women are getting "into" self defense, even though it involves a mechanical device.
> Still, none of that justifies the use of such terms as "man cannon." Don't use it.


Well, I've stated my "tastes" before. I don't even like "hand cannon", let alone "man cannon". That's just stupid.
I don't think of running all the way from .22LR semi-auto up to my .454 Casull Alaskan "snubby" having ANYTHING to do with anything but fun and self-protection.
Certainly has nothing to do with any need to enhance any of my parts length and girth.

Of course, YMMV. And which, of course, would then be your problem. :smt1099


----------

